# Helpp



## Ryanbirch (May 11, 2012)

*Trying to run a program on vista*

Trying to run autodata 3.38 on windows vista but can't get it to work. Any ideas ?? Please help


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: Trying to run a program on vista*

Could you supply some more information.
Such as, what happens when you try to run or install the program, what error messages, etc.
Have you contacted the software supplier? They will know the software better than anybody.


----------



## Ryanbirch (May 11, 2012)

At comes up with system not responding when I try and loadit. It installs perfectly fine


----------



## Ryanbirch (May 11, 2012)

By does this keep coming up ??


----------



## Ryanbirch (May 11, 2012)

Whyy does this pop up all the time ?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Do you have AutoData installed? . . You can try uninstalling and reinstalling the software AutoData and check if it helps


----------



## Ryanbirch (May 11, 2012)

I've tried several times.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Run in Compatibility Mode 
Autodata Fix for Windows Vista 7 8.mp4 - YouTube


----------



## Ryanbirch (May 11, 2012)

Tried this. No different


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Trying to run a program on vista*

Do not post more then one thread about the same subject. I have merged your threads together.


----------



## Ryanbirch (May 11, 2012)

Sorry. And thanks


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

What did you do and what happened? . . did it unintstall?


----------



## Ryanbirch (May 11, 2012)

It installs fine but when I go to open the program all I get is that error message.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

What is it? Is it compatible with Windows 7?


----------



## Ryanbirch (May 11, 2012)

It's called autodata 3.38. ANSI don't low but I'm on vist.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

See if this helps:

autodata 3.38 runtime error 217 at 004BB10D - Microsoft Answers


----------



## Ryanbirch (May 11, 2012)

Tried. All this


----------



## Ryanbirch (May 11, 2012)

Anymore ideas ?


----------



## LLOYDVALVER (Oct 10, 2012)

HI I HAVE THE SAME PROBLEM AS YOU TO THE EXACT DETAIL. CANT FIND OUT ANYWHERE. IT WORKS ON MY LAPTOP BUT NOT ON DESKTOP ???


----------

